# Adventures in ferals...



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well, I got my girl and her new buddy back about a week ago....sadly she doesn't trust me like she did when I rescued her ...we've been separated 4 months  

I built a portable little pen for them, so they can have fresh air and space....lots of weird plans and power tools...still have to make it more comfy and build a shelter inside...needs a few tweaks I am sure...I have an enclosed yard, locked gate.

hmmmm thought moving them there would be a cinch lol.....my indoor cage is in my basement....so of course my rescue wiggles past me and out...boy can she fly! i swear she isnt crippled!! flapping all over the basement...exploring all the support beams.....so I let her get tired poor dear hasnt flown in so long.

I got them out in my little play area!! enjoying the sunshine and the company of wild birds...daytimes, nice weather of course.....a trial for a more permanent structure I hope.

any thoughts on improvements?? other than not letting her crawl over my head and out the cage door!!!

do they need a bath sometimes?

jen


----------

